# Pink eye?



## TCzar (Mar 30, 2014)

14 month old has runny nose, red, pimply cheeks and chin,cough, pinkish eyes with yellow discharge occasionally. No fever, pale face this morning (2)diarrhea explosions in place of normal bowel movements in past 12 hours. Still a happy baby for the most part (molar breaking through for days so he's been a little off anyway). What could this be!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

I dunno, are you breast feeding? Breast milk can be put directly in the eye!


----------



## sandy111 (Dec 30, 2014)

eye drops to help flush them out. 

eye bath with mild salty water and then normal warm water. 

drink loads of water. 

a good cry often helps to flush it out (watch a sad movie and let it rip) 

warm washer laid across the eyes as warm as you can handle. it will soften any gunk and bring it out. 

steam your face by filling a bowl with boiling water, and vicks salve. or just salty water will do. put your head over the top and put a tea towel over your head. breath in and breath out. 
it will feel disgusting to let all your mucus fall out of your nose, but let it happen anyway. feels gross at the time, but afterwards it feels sensational. steaming and dripping like this will open up your sinus passages to allow for healing of the pink eye/ infection. it will soften all the gunk that needs to come out as well. and gives your skin a beautiful cleanse and glow too.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

This was an old post... I'm sure the pink eye is over. What did you end up trying anyway..... In March.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

